# ALAMEIN | North Edge Towers | 140m x 5 | 490ft x 5 | 42 fl x 5 | U/C



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

– Plot LD07: includes two towers on a plot area of 26,000 m2 with a total built-up-area o 163,200 m2
– Plot LD08: includes three towers on a plot area of 39,500 m2 with a total built-up-area of 241,000 m2

Turnkey Construction of the project includes Civil, architectural finishes and electromechanical works for the Multipurpose tower
Total Built up area is 60,000 m2 and divided as follows:
-The podium consisting of ground and three floors on the entire surface area with built up area of 6,000 m2.
-The Residential tower is 35 floors with surface area: 1,500 m2 and built up area 53,000 m2.
-The offices and services building with surface area 1,500 m. 



> #North Edge Towers | Mixed-use | 5x42 floors | U/C
> 
> 
> NORTH EDGE NORTH EDGE towers are the pioneering pillars of the New Alamein waterfront with a mission to begin a new era of all-year-round living. As the first and only towers in the area, they stand as landmarks of luxurious, self-sufficient homes that don’t close their doors after any season...
> ...


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

SOURCES PUH-LEEZ!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 1:*








Highrise Construction by Andrew Shenouda on 500px.com


----------

